
The next great format for out-of-home advertising and we're here to bring it - gifbox
Hi there,<p>i&#x27;d love to get your advice on our product, so we don&#x27;t build the wrong thing.<p>Company: Gifbox offers full-motion advertising on Smart Delivery boxes mounted to Delivery bikes. Each box is integrated with three LED Displays (20x20Inch), covering three sides of the box to get maximum views.Businesses with a limited budget for marketing will get great exposure to their brands.  We also provide an online solution that makes it easy for businesses to Create, Upload, schedule and  geo-target ads, enabling advertisers to push advertisements directly to our Smart delivery Boxes.<p>Website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gifbox.io&#x2F;<p>Please let me know your thoughts on our service.
Thanks!
======
Nextgrid
There's already more than enough visual pollution and distractions out there
don't you think?

~~~
gifbox
i'm from india, the city i'm targeting has imposed ban on billboards because
here there are way too many, taking up too much space and more importantly
they are not authorised by the government.

To avoid distracted driving we only allow Gif's instead of videos.

~~~
Nextgrid
> the city i'm targeting has imposed ban on billboards

If people were so fed up with billboards to the point of banning them, why
would you do something similar even though it's hated by enough people to pass
a city-wide ban on it? And why do you think the city can't ban your solution
just like they did with billboards?

~~~
gifbox
Sorry i was not clear on my previous comment, it was not a city-wide ban.

The ban was imposed by the govt because they were installed in restricted
zones and No billboards at all during the monsoon.

The only competitor i have is
[https://www.adonmo.com/](https://www.adonmo.com/) They Raised 3 Million
dollars led by BAce Capital this January, and the fact that it is backed by
the government.

I feel that my product has much to offer, because of its ad delivery mode
(using a delivery box).

 _Three advertising Sides._ More Advertising space _Online Portal to publish._
Also it is at eye-level compared to their roof-top advertising.

~~~
Nextgrid
Okay, maybe I was being too subtle so let’s be more direct: billboards were
banned for a reason, people don’t want garbage polluting their vision. Your
business plans to reintroduce this... maybe find something else to do that
doesn’t involve pissing people off?

~~~
gifbox
you dont think this idea is worth pursuing?

~~~
Nextgrid
Honestly, no. I'm pretty sure there are plenty of other opportunities out
there where you can make money providing a service that people are happy to
pay for and that isn't a net negative for society. Your current idea basically
means a few people (including you) benefit from it while society at large is
now forced to deal with the extra visual pollution produced by these mobile
billboards.

------
sharemywin
Have you talked to actual advertisers or agencies about it?

~~~
gifbox
i sent out emails to marketing heads of 200 companies, but they would not
check.

How do i proceed?

